# March 1st tomorrow - anyone collecting new cars?



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Anyone picking any nice shiny new cars up tomorrow on an 07 plate?

We need details!!


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

Not on the 1st but just been told my S4 should be with by the time I arrive back from holiday on the 15th.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

fire_storm said:


> Not on the 1st but just been told my S4 should be with by the time I arrive back from holiday on the 15th.


Nice one mate! What colour have you gone for?


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

Black Avant with red leather. Was nervous about ordering that combination but now can't wait for it to arrive. Off skiing next week so that should help the time fly by till the 15th.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Candy White Golf GTI Edition 30


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

phope said:


> Candy White Golf GTI Edition 30


Having nearly bought a CW GiT myself, I want to see *LOTS* of pictures, and I do mean lots! Otherwise I'm going to come round you house, rip your arm off, and then beat you with the soggy end of it until you take some for us all to see and drool over!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

After much tooing and froing by the Missus she has settled on a B Class SE which Ive just ordered a couple of hours ago. She likes it, fine by me. Better than the sodding Honda she has now. She's only gone and chosen metallic black, thats my weekends gone completely :roll:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > Candy White Golf GTI Edition 30
> ...


Whilt you're there you could also check out the car :roll:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > Candy White Golf GTI Edition 30
> ...


well, this will have to do just now :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Simply stunning!!!!! 8)

Good luck with the pick-up.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

phope said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > phope said:
> ...


As I posted before I have seen a black and a red ED30 and they both looked crap IMOP but that looks fantastic so much better 8)


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


I like the DUB plate on the silver one 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Saw my first 07 on the way home from work at about 7:45 a black VW 4x4 what ever they are called


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Toe Rag


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Widget said:


> Toe Rag


Thats the one :lol: :lol:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

That brings back happy memories - my first new car was a White Golf GTi 8 valve way back in the 80s


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

fire_storm said:


> Black Avant with red leather. Was nervous about ordering that combination but now can't wait for it to arrive. Off skiing next week so that should help the time fly by till the 15th.


Sounds top mate! Good luck and get some pics posted when you pick up eh?



phope said:


> well, this will have to do just now :lol:


That colour looks amazing! Good choice


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

Get those pics up


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Good luck with the pick-up.


I thought he was getting a Golf not a Caddy


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Leg said:


> After much tooing and froing by the Missus she has settled on a B Class SE which Ive just ordered a couple of hours ago. She likes it, fine by me. She's only gone and chosen metallic black, thats my weekends gone completely :roll:


She obviously doesn't want you in the house any more :wink: and your time is best served polishing cars.

The choice was made because yours in sooooooooo shiney 8) 8)


----------

